# Converting my Husband's Australian Electrical Qualifications to Californian



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

Im an aussie expat who lives and works in america- (SF CA)

i have a J1 and have recently married my partner of 10 years after having to live apart for a year, because of my work in america 

he will be eligible to work on a J2 visa which is connected to my j1.

the question i have is- how do we go about converting his qualifications and finding a job in his field?

he is a specialist in his field and works on wiring up the control boxes that regulate traffic signals, and also has experience in water plants etc. 

we've found a little info and so far gather that he will have to sit an exam to convert everything. i know CA is in a little bit of financial trouble at the moment but do you think this will affect his field?

how does one find employment in america? do you use recruitment agencies?
would he be better off working for the state/city like he does here or going into private?

any help would be much appreciated.
cheers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google "CA department of industrial relations" and "CA contractors state license board". Constructionweblinks.com gives good information. If he plans to work for himself he will need insurance and bonding. Most smaller companies expect their employees to furnish their tools. 

Government jobs are not open to non-citizens. He needs his EAD to be able to work. Then it is beat the street:>)

If you consider the brink of bankruptcy, issuing chits for payment a little trouble - all will be fine.


----------



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

i didnt know that about the gov jobs- thanks for the heads up

ill check out the links you suggested also. he has all his tools.

CA gov is in a spot- but SF seems to be powering on....yes i understand the extremities of the situation, 

the UC system, which i work for- who had CA gov funding cuts- were introducing furlough days and salary reductions

I luckily escaped it as they were trying to cut post-doctoral researcher salaries - who are paid by extramural funds such as the NIH, which would be stealing from grants which were awarded with out anything to do with the CA gov.

i saw a lot of my friends loose their jobs and get salary cuts

i pay the higher muni costs.....


----------

